# Utah - Riding E-SE of Price?



## morehorsesense (Jan 25, 2010)

Interesting. I just made a new post to see if anyone knew about riding places in Capital Reef national Park, which is slight west of the places of which you are asking. Yet neither of us have any replies. Perhaps they are just too remote. I can tell you that we went to Paria River Canyon at the Utah Arizona border. Without qualification, SPECTACULAR, SPECTACULAR. This ride will remain with me for the rest of my life. I have a video of it, but do not want to hand out the site publicly, but if you are interested I can email the private website with the password. I will be watching your post to see if anyone can enlighten both of us. I am located in Logan. You?


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have ridden wheelers in the Buckhorn area, It is just very beautiful lots of sand, little water, but many breathtaking areas. Lots of Indian petrogliffs and the other kind of pictures. Some of know where there is a large diansaour track. It gets real hot in the hot part of summer. I think it would best in spring or fall or winter.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The Tavaputs is a pretty rough area. To the northern end there is a lot of oil/gas exploration and hence lots of dirt roads. The East side of the Green River is all Ute Indian Reservation and pretty much a no trespass area unless you hire an Ute guide. The west side of the river is mostly BLM land.

There is a road that starts near Fort Myton Utah and crosses over to 9 mile Canyon and into Price. With all the oil drilling, This road stays open most of the winter. These were late January photos. Not too much snow, But nightime temps around 0°F and daytime highs of 25°F

Here are some photos from around the Sand wash area.
The little specs about the middle of this photo are Bison grazing on the South facing hillside




The west side of the river being BLM, also has a lot of cattle grazing on grazing permits. So there are lots of cow paths winding between the Green river for water and up the hillside for grazing. More Buffalo in this photo


Summer heat in this area can be pretty hot. Not many trees for shade. So it's a spring or fall area to ride.


There are some old cabins and other ruins from old pioneers.




This was the Green river in late January. You can see it was frozen solid, which is why the Bison were able to cross from the indian reservation to the BLM side


Lots of cliffs in the area. So in order to reach your destination, You often have to ride a long distance to get around the cliffs


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The Horse Canyon area, just east of Green River Utah is also very rugged
It has a shelf or plateau with most of the canyon below that shelf.


Once you drop into the canyon, it is pretty rough terrain
<a href="http://s130.photobucket.com/user/Painted-Horse/media/2008/100_0029.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p259/Painted-Horse/2008/100_0029.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 100_0029.jpg"/></a>

Lots of Pictographs


A few old settler cabins


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

There is some fabulous riding South West of Price.
The San Rafael Swell has lots to explore. Back Country Horseman ( San Rafael Chapter) has set up some corrals and has a list of trails on their website.

Fuller Bottoms




Saddle Horse Canyon


McCarty Canyon


Dropping into Mesquite Wash


There is also some excellent riding in the Swell south of I70

Robbers Roost area




Trails are not marked and you need to know how to read a topo map to find your way around. Not a place to ride for the timid or those not comfortable in the back country



This is Wild Horse Wash near Goblin Valley


Chute Canyon also near Goblin Valley




There are a few corrals in the area that you can camp at


From the hiway, it doesn't look like much to ride, until you drop into the canyons


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh boy do I wish I could go.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

horse1sense said:


> Interesting. I just made a new post to see if anyone knew about riding places in Capital Reef national Park, which is slight west of the places of which you are asking. Yet neither of us have any replies. Perhaps they are just too remote. I can tell you that we went to Paria River Canyon at the Utah Arizona border. Without qualification, SPECTACULAR, SPECTACULAR. This ride will remain with me for the rest of my life. I have a video of it, but do not want to hand out the site publicly, but if you are interested I can email the private website with the password. I will be watching your post to see if anyone can enlighten both of us. I am located in Logan. You?


I did the Red Rock Ride in 2001 and we also rode the Paria. AWESOME!! We also did Straight Canyon, Zion, Bryce, and the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. I highly recommend it if you are too far away to bring your own horses. You can choose to ride a horse or a mule except at the GC where you have to ride mules.


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond (Mar 14, 2014)

man oh man. thanks, all of you, and particularly Painted Horse: gee, *thanks*, now I am really addicted!!! Horse1Sense, I'm in Idaho, and the friend who was eying this area with me is from Park City. I'd love to see your video. email me at TheEquestrianVagabond at gmail dot com.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

horse1sense said:


> Interesting. I just made a new post to see if anyone knew about riding places in Capital Reef national Park, which is slight west of the places of which you are asking. Yet neither of us have any replies. Perhaps they are just too remote. I can tell you that we went to Paria River Canyon at the Utah Arizona border. Without qualification, SPECTACULAR, SPECTACULAR. This ride will remain with me for the rest of my life. I have a video of it, but do not want to hand out the site publicly, but if you are interested I can email the private website with the password. I will be watching your post to see if anyone can enlighten both of us. I am located in Logan. You?


Hi...the wife and I live down here in SW Utah in Virgin, which is just west a few miles of Zion NP. There is a ton of great riding within a two hour radius of our place, not to mention right (literally) in our backyard.

Would love to hear about your Pariha ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes the St George area has some beautiful areas to ride. I usually ride in Zion, every year, maybe every other. Usually November trips. We do come down in February and ride the Red Cliffs, Snow Canyon and Red Mountain. Easy to find all those trails and it gets us out of the winter snow up north.

Hop Valley in Zion


Along LaVerkin Creek coming in from Lee's Pass


In Snow Canyon


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Funny...we have never ridden in Snow Canyon. Have to do that soon. 

We do a lot of riding up in Cave Valley, Lee valley, through Hop Valley and up on Smith Mesa. Our friends (the Lees among others) own thousands of acres up there so its nice to ride private ground. When you ride Hop Valley trail you cross onto their property for a few miles.

Some other nice places nearby...Coral Pink Sand dune area. Lots of nice trails up there and through the surrounding hills, although on weekends ATV's also enjoy the area so you need a horse that's comfortable around motorized vehicles.

Kaibab plateau, this area is to the north of the Grand Canyon and has some great camping and trails. Its up at 8000 feet so cooler in summer. 

Weve been exploring the Mesquite, NV area and the Arizona Strip here lately.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I remember seeing the gates on the Hop valley trail. I appreciate thoese land owners allowing folks like me to cross their land to access Zion National Park.

Snow is a short easy ride. I suspect if I lived nearby, It would be a once a year type of ride. Not something I would repeat very often. Where I usually come down for a 3 day weekend in February. we ride whats close and easy to access, and out of the snow.


----------

